# Flowers Not Shipped



## palides2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

This morning when I checked my answering machine,
I had received a phone call from the local Florist, saying they could not deliver an order of flowers,
and a half hour later, someone else had left a message from the Foral company (toll-free number).

I was home all this time.

I called the florist and told them I was home all this time. "Why didn't they ring the doorbell?" I asked.

"We're not allowed to ring doorbells because of Covid," the manager replied stiffly.

"That's ridiculous! If they tried knocking, I wouldn't be able to hear them," I exclaimed. My house is three stories.

"In that case, we'll cancel the order, Good bye, Merry Christmas!" he said in one angry breath, and he hung up.

That left me wondering _what is going on here? Isn't the customer always right?_

So I called the local florist back and tried to at least get the name of the sender so I could thank them,
but they told me to call the flower company (AVAS). So I called them and she sounded like she was
in India somewhere, with that distinct accent. She couldn't help me. Didn't even want to give me the name of
the sender.

By now, I was really, really tired, because I had been waiting on the phone for a long time, and I thanked her and hung up.
I feel sorry for the sender, who probably spent a lot of money to send me the flowers.

This happened to me a few weeks ago. I also _attempted _ to send flowers to a friend who was going through some health issues.
It was in a northern state and to make a long story short, she did not get her flowers (which included chocolates). The company
kept saying they weren't able to deliver, but she was there all the time. It was a fiasco. I had at least 3 calls a day from the company.
They even asked me to pay 12 dollars more for redelivery. I refused to pay it. Then they started calling my friend and harassing
her, literally. She wrote me a long email thanking me for the gesture, but she was sick and could not be answering all these calls.
I finally cancelled the order, one week later.

Why can't the flower companies place the order in a box and just leave it at the door? We already pay them 12.99 in shipping and handling. Even Amazon delivers promptly.

So I wonder if anyone has experienced these issues with flower companies lately? I never had this problem before.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2021)

Marlene Dietrich: Where Have All the Flowers Gone? (Live TV, 1963)


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Marlene Dietrich: Where Have All the Flowers Gone? (Live TV, 1963)


Beautiful song! Thanks for  sharing it!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Sorry for your frustration in this  @palides2021   ....  I bet it is happening way  too   often now.
Nothing surprises me anymore!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 23, 2021)

I have better luck talking with local florists who will be making up the arrangement and delivering them.   I think it works a lot better than the big national companies.  Even when ordering for people out of town I look up a local florist near the recipient and call them.

Just picked up some Christmas flowers from our local florist, she knows my name, where I live and my wife's name.  Never had a problem there.

Sorry for your frustration and bad luck!


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 15, 2022)

The local florist was the best way to do this, @Alligatorrob.

Someone had ordered flowers for me to thank me for doing something for her, and they never came. She also used a major company. After several failed attempts (I even put a sign on my door to leave the flowers there, and they never showed up), she cancelled, and I thought that was the end of that. A few days later, I was surprised to receive a beautiful bouquet of flowers from her. She had chosen a local florist this time. She didn't give up. So I did the same for my other friend. I contacted the local florist, and they reliably delivered the flowers. No angst or issues.

Sharing the photo of the flowers I received. Aren't they pretty?


----------

